Ask HN: Who uses JSON Patch? - nicksuperb
======
Eridrus
I have used it in the past for automated regression testing in the same vein
as [https://github.com/twitter/diffy](https://github.com/twitter/diffy)

It obviously did better than a naive text diff algorithm.

